# Need help for packaging design/source for custom pastry packaging



## lkazanov (Oct 10, 2020)

Members,

Need help in pastry boxing. The macarons are the easiest to deal with (they are fairly standard). Need source for eclair boxing or ideas or where to turn to. I have seen magnetic flap closures but very pricey. Need a source to where can turn to. Anybody use Papermart from California?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Try some of these:

Glerup Packaging http://glerup.com/
Nashville Wraps https://www.nashvillewraps.com/
Box and Wrap https://www.boxandwrap.com/
BRP boxes www.brpboxshop.com/
Unger Imports https://ungerimports.com
Unger www.ungerco.com
GraphicWest http://www.graphicwest.com/
UPB http://www.upbslc.com


----------



## lkazanov (Oct 10, 2020)

Thank you very much!


----------

